# Gauge Pod



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I have a 95 200SX, and I'm going to put in an oil pressure and volts gauges. I was looking for a pod, but my local performance store guys said they have no listing for a 200SX. I did a search and found out that a pod for a 90 - 96 300ZX TT will fit. 

Just want to make sure that this is correct (from all of you that have pods installed on the A pilar.)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

well i dont have a gauge pod installed because i want the full gauge pillar on my sentra but i know they do have them on 
http://www.gaugepods.com for your 200sx. What im wondering is if the pilllar pods from a 200sx will fit my sentra, i have my doubts though. If not what about the pillar gauges from a 91-94 sentra, will they fit??


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

from gaugepods.com the 200SX/Sentra pod will fit 95-97 200s and 95-99 sentras......or it is 98 sentras....well whichever the B14 sentras ended...but itll fit.....and no the 300ZX one will not...well at least without modification to it or your pillar.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

b14's stop at '99.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

ok i knew it was somewhere around there......oh well i like my 200 better anyway

hehehehe


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

Manytoys said:


> *...oh well i like my 200 better anyway
> 
> hehehehe *


[Mr. Garison voice]
You go to hell! You go to hell and you die!
[/Mr. Garison voice]


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

hey its a personal opinion.......remember they are like assholes.....everyones got one and they all stink!!!........ its a matter of opinion


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Brainstorm said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> I have a 95 200SX, and I'm going to put in an oil pressure and volts gauges. I was looking for a pod, but my local performance store guys said they have no listing for a 200SX. I did a search and found out that a pod for a 90 - 96 300ZX TT will fit.
> 
> Just want to make sure that this is correct (from all of you that have pods installed on the A pilar.) *


Lo-Tek, Inc. has them for 91-94 Sentra. They should fit. I had to use a heat gun to soften it so it would fit snug. I have 2 gauge pod, an oil pressure and voltmeter gauges. Looks slick, I will try to get pictures on this site. So you and others can see it. Also you can use Auto meter A-pillar pod for 90-96 300ZX.


QinSac


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Why not just install the one Lo-Tek makes for the 95-98 B14s instead of modifying another one?? or did you miss that??

It is a 3 gauge pod but just get another gauge to install....better then modifying one and not having it fit right!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yeah, Lo-Tek makes the b14 sentra/200sx one already (it's under 200sx, but it fits all b14s)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

where can i get a lo tek gauge pod?? site please


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's up above. www.gaugepods.com


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the info. Do you guys know if gaugepod.com ships to Canada? I emailed them, but don't know how fast they are with their emai turnaround.

Also, what are good gauges to get?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

autometer makes really really good gauges and so does check point accessories


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Thanks LIUSPEED.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

go with autometer.....they are the best


----------

